# Duncan is Home!



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

So I brought Duncan home yesterday! He does not love his carrier or airplanes, but we survived the trip. Overall, he is wonderful. So happy to play with us and the cutest ever in my opinion 

He did really well with the crate last night surprisingly. Fussed for a bit, but after I shushed him he finally quieted down. He went when I woke up at 4am and took him to his pads, and then he was quiet until the morning.

Not the ex-pen, he hates. He's in it now, since I know he has to go, but isn't. I guess the sound is a cross between a hyena and a dying monkey. It goes right through me! I am so tired listening to it, so I have no idea how he has the energy to keep it up. Reading over the posts, I know I am not the only who has been in this position, but my goodness, it's horrible! We left him for just a few hours today, and I hope my neighbors don't think we're killing animals in here. I can only hope he calms by Monday when we go to work.


He actually just quieted down and wow that silence is the most wonderful sound, but I know it is only short-lived.

Besides that screeching, the potty training we're at about 50/50 right now, but I think that was us being too lax. He actually went towards his ex-pen, running from where we were playing earlier, but my husband forgot to open the door when he took him out before:doh: and as I opened it quickly, I think he got startled and peed on the carpet. I can only hope he was really running in there to pee and will do that next time again.

On another happy note, he went to the vet today and is a very healthy boy!

Ok, now I am going to try to upload 2 photos from yesterday. I hope this works.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute!!! Congratulations on bringing Duncan home, we have that same green sheep. Sounds like he did great last night! I know this sounds crazy but...when we leave the house we leave the TV on. That way the dogs hear people and don't respond to every outside noise there is. It's worth a try if you have to leave.

Duncan's adorable!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. Duncan is so cute, I love the eyebrows. More puppy pictures, Yeah!! You aren't far from me, maybe you can come to the next playdate (I assume you won't be able to come to the one this month at Holly's because he won't have all his shots). Enjoy.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats on bringing you babe home!!! 

And ONLY two pictures? Really? Come on, I am sure Duncan will love the attention ound:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow...Duncan looks just like his sister !!! Oh do I know that sound !!! Amy had an orangatan and I had a coyote. A distant memory and someday you will be saying this too. A healthy little boy is all you can ask for for now...everything else will fall into place over time. Welcome home Duncan.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He is so sweet. More pictures please.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie - he looks right at home!

Kathie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jen, congrats on your new pup. Duncan is adorable.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, he is a cutie pie!! I'm sure he will adjust to your routine in a week or so. Thanks for sharing pictures and we need more!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Duncan could not be any cuter!! What a doll. It sounds like he is doing great, except for the orangutan impersonation. Which Heath did , too, and you could hear him down the street. Don't worry, as he settles in, it will get better. Everything is new to him, don't forget. Enjoy him, he's adorable!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my...Congrats Jen, what a little fur ball Duncan it. So darn cute, but I think I need more pictures to evaluate him more, or I can fly over to do a personal inspection  

Ann, you are not crazy - I either leave the TV or the radio on for Baloo...not that we leave him alone much, but I just feel like he has something to keep him company then LOL!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Duncan'sMom said:


> Not the ex-pen, he hates. He's in it now, since I know he has to go, but isn't. I guess the sound is a cross between a hyena and a dying monkey. It goes right through me! I am so tired listening to it, so I have no idea how he has the energy to keep it up.


ound:

Congrats on your adorable little puppy! Duncan is so cute! I know the first week or two is rough, but hang in there.
Gina


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

He is a really pretty baby. Good luck on the expen training. One piece of advice, never ever that him out or go to him when he is fussing, take him out when he is calm and quiet..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Duncan is a cutie!!!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

So I planned to come back here to day and post more photos, which I will, but please first tell me the screeching will stop at some point! He was fine in the crate last night. But he has been screeching for the last half hour or so in the ex-pen and I have no idea what to do. He went in there happily with food, water and toys, and then 5 minutes later, the screech begins. I know I should not let him out until he stops, but I have no idea how much longer I, or my neighbors, will be able to take it.

I am worried about his little vocal cords at this point. 

Am I missing a better way for him to love his ex-pen? A special treat only for time in the pen? Though I haven't figured out what he really loves yet. I have a kong, but I only have crunchy PB. Is that ok or should I go get some smooth?


Ok, I know this will pass, but I might go crazy in the meantime.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow-he really does look like his sis. 
What a cutie.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

HI Jen, congratulations and I can relate - lol! Feel free to PM and commiserate, this part is not easy.  Good thing they're so impossibly adorable, huh? LOL! Last night I actually got a solid 7 hours sleep, I've been waiting for that.

Violet does not like her ex pen either, but the screeching got a lot better after the first 2 days. First time half hour, second time 15 min., etc. What I found is that she's actually better if, when I leave the room, the door of this room is open and she can hear us moving around elsewhere in the house, but soon I'm going to try closed door again. It seems like she figured out fairly quickly that yelling will not get her out of it, and many times now when I put her in she doesn't even complain - as long as I'm giving her adequate play time and attention - but she still prefers to be right with me. You can try a stuffed Kong, but Violet couldn't care less about chew toys or stuffed kongs if she thinks I'm about to leave the room. Hopefully that will change as she starts realizing that when I leave, I'm going to come back. I think the trick is not to make a big deal of coming and going. 

I'm at the computer now, and she is in the crate (door open) which is inside the ex pen behind my chair. I am hoping to be able to use the crate alone at night pretty soon. Twice yesterday I shut the door while she was in there sleeping, and no complaints, but I let her out when she woke up because I knew she had to pee. We had a long walk this morning. If I get up to leave the room, she will jump up and run to the corner of the pen where she can see out to the hallway and stay, maybe fall asleep there, until I come back in, and then she will go in her crate, but she can see me through the little vented window on the side. I have been pretty much with her 24/7 since last Sunday, only separation is out of the room, so i have to start working on that today because I do need to go to the grocery store! 

We are having a bit of a tough time with the potty training, as I have taken her out so much that she doesn't know to use her pads, and I do want her to get that pads are an option in bad weather, etc. The accidents out in the house have happened when she is loose and I turn around for a second (thinking she's gotta be empty), and happen so fast that there is very little time, if any, to catch it in the act. I sort of did twice today, but I don't think it registered. I'm sure I'm probably doing something to confuse her. 

I think you brought Duncan home at a bit younger age than I did Violet, so it's possible you might deal with some of this stuff a week or two longer as a result, I really don't know. Tom King gave me some advice about being all business when it comes to them doing what you want - potty, quiet in the ex pen, etc., and that ignoring them is a good teaching tool, no baby talk. He's right. It's hard to do, but Violet gets it when I ignore her, they read body language and tone of voice best. 

Good luck. That wailing will get better. I'm still looking for reassurance on the rest of it - seems like everyone here who got their Hav as a puppy went through all of it. When you're exhausted and hanging by a thread, this is the place to come!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

The hideous screeching will get better within a week or less, I promise. Heath did the same thing and you could hear it down the street. It was like a jungle sound, a cross between a macaw and an orangutan. HORRIBLE. UNBEARABLE. I called the breeder and told her he might have to go back. I would just ignore it, put in earplugs, an ipod, whatever. As long as he has been pottied, no problem. Make sure he gets lots of exercise, so he'll be less likely to shriek for as long. . . .


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

And yes, you could give him a little treat in the ex-pen each time when you put him in. (I like Charlie Bears, only 3 calories. ) So it has a positive association. But soon he will feel comfy in there, as long as there is a little bed and some toys. And something scented with you or his mom or littermates.

Believe me, it's way more important that he's sleeping through happily in the crate. Bravo.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You can also reassure him by being next to him, doing some work at a table, when he's in the ex-pen, yet not making eye contact or saying a word. Then every so often you leave the room. Then you come back. No eye contact. Ignore any sounds he makes. This works to acclimate him & he knows you haven't abandoned him. Soon he'll get that he's got to be in there sometimes & it's ok.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> The hideous screeching will get better within a week or less, I promise. Heath did the same thing and you could hear it down the street. It was like a jungle sound, a cross between a macaw and an orangutan. HORRIBLE. UNBEARABLE. I called the breeder and told her he might have to go back. I would just ignore it, put in earplugs, an ipod, whatever. As long as he has been pottied, no problem. Make sure he gets lots of exercise, so he'll be less likely to shriek for as long. . . .


Amy who is helped me get through Bentley's expen and expecting him to do what I wanted him to do....I had no idea little puppies could make such horrible, hideous noises. I promise, it does get better.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> The hideous screeching will get better within a week or less, I promise. Heath did the same thing and you could hear it down the street. It was like a jungle sound, a cross between a macaw and an orangutan. HORRIBLE. UNBEARABLE. I called the breeder and told her he might have to go back. I would just ignore it, put in earplugs, an ipod, whatever. As long as he has been pottied, no problem. Make sure he gets lots of exercise, so he'll be less likely to shriek for as long. . . .


Amy who is helped me get through Bentley's horrific sounds. I had no idea little puppies could make such horrible, hideous noises. I promise, it does get better.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can so relate. In the early days with Bailey his voice, or shriek to be more accurate, was so unnerving that I sometimes felt like one of us would have to move out if it continued. Thank goodness I haven't heard that sound that I swore could shatter glass, for a long time.

It will get better. Don't forget he's getting used to his new surroundings and his new family. Just ride it out. We all had to do the same thing.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice ~ I think I sounded a bit frantic yesterday. It is definitely getting a bit better. He was 5 for 5 on the potty thing running to either his ex-pen where his pee pad is or when we were outside going over to his ugodog, and then 2 accidents late morning today. Well, 2 steps forward, 1 step back. 

As for the night, another great night in the crate thankfully. He slept through and then woke us up at 7:30am to go out, we went, and then I put him back for another hour and he was fine. Yeah!!!!

Since he seems comfortable with the crate, I changed his ex-pen setup to include the crate, pee pad, and then I am embarrassed to admit, but I got a puppy builders puppy gym, which he actually really seems to like. He loves batting things in the air, so he can do that in there until he tires out. It's the silliest looking thing, but it was $13 on clearance at petedge (I just saw it for $45 at amazon!!!) so we took a chance and he seems to really like it. 

The only treat he going crazy for is plain chicken so far. I gave him a freeze-dried liver this morning as a special treat for being so good when I groomed him, and he really didn't love that either. My next plan is PB in the kong with a few pieces of chicken smushed in a a special "we're leaving the house" treat. I need to leave him 2 hours this afternoon, so we'll be trying that then.


Marianne - you're right, we can't go to the paw-ty this month since he doesn't have all of his shots. I can't wait until he has them, since we live in the city, it really means only porch-time until they are done. We are visiting my parents in NY this weekend, so he'll be able to play in the grass there which I think he misses. I can't wait until the next New england meet-up!

OK, and now for what I know all of you checked this thread for - more photos! Two from when he was sleeping Friday night on the couch next to me - I love the one with is tail sticking out. He loves burrowing his head in corners. He does that when he sleeps in the crate too. And the other 2 from this morning, and I have no idea what was up with him half off the bed and half one!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Oops, here they are:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Stinkin Adorable!!


----------



## Newpup (May 6, 2009)

He is adorable, congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

ound: Love those pics! He sure is a character! AND adorable.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What an irresistible little guy!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love him with the wrong end on the bed!! He is adorable.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. I love the one with his head under the pillow and his little white tail sticking out.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sooooo cute...upside down bed and all.


----------

